# Favorite Reef Safe Fish



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

What is your favorite reef safe fish and why? 
My top five:
Rubricaudalis Flasher Wrasse
McCosker's Flasher Wrasse
Achilles Tang
Mowbrayi Basslet
Lineatus Wrasse


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmmm. top five. I know I'll change my mind later.

Gumdrop Coral Croucher
Yasha Goby
Brotulids
tail spot blenny
Flasher wrasses


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Why didnt u do this with Coral


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

LOL... well maybe next time... I'd like to hear what your top five are Marty!


----------



## gupsmith (Nov 6, 2009)

My favorite are the ones that don't die, as follows
tail spot blennies are awesome
purple firefish
neon gobies
blue green chromis
yellow tang


----------



## pjg (Jan 26, 2010)

my top five favorite reef safe fish are
1-powder blue tang- mine is beatiful
2-lawnmower blenny- changes color and is fun to watch
3-pajama cardinals- have three the are really colorfull
4-ocellaris clownfish- have two for my anemone they are cute
5-diamond watchman goby- after the first two days of him hideing he is out all day long
and those are my top five reef safe fish :fish:


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I've yet to get any SW fish but I find the Six line wrasse so pretty


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

1. Purple Firefish
2. Achilles Tang
3. Anthias (i cant remember the name of the one i like though)
4. Bangii Cardinal
5. Good Ole ClownFish


----------



## Adustgerm (Feb 26, 2010)

Saddleback Clownfish
Pygmy angel
Flying Gurnard
Naso Tang
Lunar Wrasse


----------

